# Router Cabinet and Dust collection



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

I'm currently building a router cabinet and wanted to know what do I really need for dust collection. I've never had a cabinet before and wanted to know do I need both suction from under the cabinet and at the fence? What size port is ideal for the cabinet. Should the port go to the back of the cabinet or below the router? My master plan is to add a cyclone in the next year for my garage shop.

thanks,

tom


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

*Router Dust cabinet*

Tom,

You should definitely collect the dust from both the fence and the enclosed cabinet. I just finished my router table with a wye fitting that connects both hose lines to my dust collector. You can check it out in this thread:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/16005-router-table-incra-ls-positoner-completed.html
You will want a 4" port and hose from the cabinet and either a 2-1/2" or 4" port and hose from the fence. A 2-1/2" port for the fence is sufficient, IMO, and is less obtrusive on the top of the table. If you have a manufactured fence with an existing dust port, use the diameter that was provided.
Keep in mind, that when you build your cabinet, you will need air intake holes or a vent to draw the dust out the exhaust port to your dust collector. Also, it is important that the inside of the dust cabinet be as friction-free as possible. I used two coats of paste wax, buffed smooth. Other people have used melamine or smooth laminate for the inside. The less friction, the better the dust collection.
There are a lot of ideas, plans and photos of router table cabinets out there. Google it or check all the woodworking forums (including this one) for ideas on your build. 
Good luck. Let us know when you finish it and post some photos!



rolanddds said:


> I'm currently building a router cabinet and wanted to know what do I really need for dust collection. I've never had a cabinet before and wanted to know do I need both suction from under the cabinet and at the fence? What size port is ideal for the cabinet. Should the port go to the back of the cabinet or below the router? My master plan is to add a cyclone in the next year for my garage shop.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> tom


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Michael H said:


> Also, it is important that the inside of the dust cabinet be as friction-free as possible. I used two coats of paste wax, buffed smooth. Other people have used melamine or smooth laminate for the inside. The less friction, the better the dust collection.


Excellent, Michael! Very good point on the inside of the dust cabinet, which I hadn't considered. Many thanks!

Cassandra


----------



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

Hey Michael,
Excellent posting full of all the information about my needs. You did a awesome job on your cabinet. It looks terrific. Where did you get your dust port for the cabinet from ?

tom


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

*Dust port for router cabinet*

Tom,
Thanks for the compliment. The cabinet works really well for me.
As for the dust port fittings, the sources are in my post, but here it is again:
4" PVC elbow fitting, 4" Union connector and 4"- 2-1/2" wye fitting are from Peachtree Woodworking (Woodworking tools, supplies, plans, accessories and more - ptreeusa.com). They have most any plastic fitting you may need for dust collection. Woodcraft also sells a lot of plastic fittings.
The mount that holds the fittings to the back of the cabinet is actually a blastgate mounting bracket from Rockler (Woodworking Tools Supplies Hardware Plans Finishing - Rockler.com)
The 4" quick disconnect at the end is a FazLok female connector from Woodworker's Supply (www.woodworker). 

Let me know when you finish your cabinet and post lots of photos.

Michael




rolanddds said:


> Hey Michael,
> Excellent posting full of all the information about my needs. You did a awesome job on your cabinet. It looks terrific. Where did you get your dust port for the cabinet from ?
> 
> tom


----------



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

Mike

What is the benefit of having a clear door? I've seen this on a few other posts? Did you ever determine if less holes would be satisfactory?

Thanks,
tom


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

*Router table dust collection*

Tom,

Having a clear door panel is more of a preference than anything. I like to be able to see if the dust box is being cleared properly and will know if there is any blockage in the dust port without having to open the door. And I like the way it looks, that's all.
As for the holes, I've played around just a little. The four holes work just fine, but I think that three holes (1" to 1-1/4" diameter) would work just as well, maybe better. Since I have four, I'm not going to mess with the look and plug any of them, as the cabinet clears of dust nearly completely after each use (in conjunction with the fence dust collection port).

Best regards,

Michael



rolanddds said:


> Mike
> 
> What is the benefit of having a clear door? I've seen this on a few other posts? Did you ever determine if less holes would be satisfactory?
> 
> ...


----------



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

Ok Mike, that makes sense as far as air flow. Are you still happy with the magnetic catches versus just putting hinges on? 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

*Router table dust cabinet*

Tom,

Yeah, I like the magnetic catches for the dust door. Just a personal preference.


----------



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

Great, thanks for all your advice. I'll definitely get some pics up when I am further along.

Tom


----------



## charleyb (May 25, 2009)

*What dust collection fittings?*

This is a GREAT (and timely!) thread.

I really enjoyed all the posts, and followed the external links, like to Michael H's super-spiffy (and awesome) router cabinet.

I'm working on my third router table, thanks to MUCH information in these forums. (This one in progress has an inverted plunge router with a foot pedal to raise the bit for a pin-routing setup.) I'm a big fan of drawers (no wasted space), a cabinet to silence the router, and dust collection.

QUESTION on fittings ... after much suffering with different sizes for dust collection adapters on tools, I've decide I *must* standardize my shop. Michael H adapted his shop to use all FazLok fittings (first I heard of these, am looking at them now at Woodworkers Supply). Further, I bought one of the Rockler MasterLift system, and like the fittings and the idea of it, but need to buy a whole lot more fittings (and they appear only available one or two at a time, which will cost -- rather, I'd like a case of every size! ;-)). 

Who has standardized their shop to a single fitting type (e.g., Michael H standardized on FazLok), and what fitting do you like? 

I'm leaning to either FazLok or MasterLift, but don't know of others, and would like to hear some reviews ...

Thanks!

--charley


----------

